# 4/26 Smackdown, 4/24 Main Event & SMS Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SMS:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0423/562250/spoilers-wwe-saturday-morning-slam-results/



> Before the show started, there were assorted "Cena," "Woo," "Feed Me More" and "Yes/No" chants. The entire section of the top tier is closed off.
> 
> A WrestleMania recap was shown. The crowd is not as active as last night.
> 
> ...


ME:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0423/562251/spoilers-ongoing-wwe-main-event-results/



> Michael Cole and JBL come out. JBL gets a good reaction, and the crowd chants "JBL!"
> 
> *WWE Main Event:*
> 
> ...


SD:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0423/562255/spoilers-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-results/

[


> *WWE Smackdown*
> 
> Lilian Garcia sang the National Anthem before SmackDown started.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Let's see how Del Rio and Swagger in a No DQ match will end up.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Why is Alicia Fox doing random commentary on a Santino/Mahal match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

It's a shame PTP continues to job. They have enormous potential and could easily revive the dead tag division with a push.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



> *WWE Saturday Morning Slam:*
> 
> * Alex Riley defeated Primo (w/ Epico) via pinfall.


Primo and Epico have really fallen far. Good to see A-Ry win a match though.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Trag tag match should ne interesting


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy shit, Alex Riley won a match.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

A-Ry probably thought they were joking when they told him he had a match tonight.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Woah, Mark Henry is squashing some jobbers? Why?

Because he can and that's what he does! :henry1

Wait, is Khali next? Maybe he's winning the match?










:ambrose2


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

So Smackdown will be posted up as the results come in? Reckon they still situated in UK.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

The fuck kind of booking and match is that for Mark Henry?

He beats the Usos, Santino, and then get counted out against Khali?

Yeah that's great.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Shitty Main-Event. What da hell?


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Khali gets the wood over Henry this time.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Lol Henry Jobber


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Nice to see Swagger getting the win. Looking forward to this match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

they actually going to do Ambrose vs Taker?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> they actually going to do Ambrose vs Taker?


What?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> What?


they are booking Ambrose vs Taker on Smackdown this week.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Undertaker, holy shit :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Omg Ambrose vs taker? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Taker? Holy Fuck! :mark:

Probably end with a DQ finish, but still. :mark:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

OMFGGG WWE is so good to me lately... Ambrose vs Takker ahhh


I dont even care if it's his first loss, he can try to avenge him a couple years later


HEHEEHEH :cheer :cheer:cheer

(hope this mean Taker likes working with them!) :


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose one on one with Taker? Niiiiiice.

Not even arsed if it's a Shield members first loss, just awesome he gets to share the ring one on one with a LEDGE like Taker.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs. Taker - do i look at spoliers or avoid til friday


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Taker :mark: oh shit


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Taker!! :mark: :mark:

Could be good way to give The Shield their first lost. No shame in losing to Taker. Could create an interesting dynamic within the group. I'm thinking it ends in DQ if the match does indeed take place.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm completely sure Barrett won't be on this show.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

NO FUCKING WAY THIS IS HAPPENING. HOLY MOTHER FUCKING CRAP OF GOD. AMBROSE VS TAKER? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :ambrose :ambrose :ambrose

OMG, I'M GETTING A BONER. :ambrose :taker


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



X-Train said:


> Ambrose vs. Taker - do i look at spoliers or avoid til friday


You won't be able to avoid until Friday


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker will beat Ambrose but a match with Taker is a huge rub.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD. * WWE Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett vs. William Regal is in progress...

OH SHIT, THE IS THE BEST SMACKDOWN EVER. FUCK THE ATTITUDE ERA. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*










Is this real life???


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Pinch me I must be dreaming....


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose also promised that The Shield will take the Tag Team Championships from Kane & Bryan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Regal taking on Barrett, Ambrose taking on Taker and The Shield are going to be the next tag-team champions. OMG :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

WTF with this good booking?

Stephanie and Vince must have headed home and gave the book to Heyman.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown better than Raw? What is this, 2009?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Watching Smackdown for the first time in a long time this week! 

Ambrose/Taker :mark


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose/ Taker, seriously, I refuse to believe it... something will happen...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*









I can't deal.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Undertaker wrestling again on tv and in a single match and against Ambrose!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Imagine if Ambrose wins. The IWC will mark the fuck out.

I bet Vince is going to cover both Barret and Regal's reactions


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

SmackGOAT 

GOATdown

UnderGOAT

GOATtaker

Dean AmbGOAT

Dean GOATbrose

This is gonna be :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Wait a second, WWE with good booking? Wake up, please. :vince4


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Seriously can't wait to watch Smackdown this week. Ambrose/Taker! :cheer


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Since Taker is having matches on TV I would love to see a match with Ziggler


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Um where is the match? on lordsofpain they are saying that SD! is over.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...RS_FOR_THIS_WEEK_S_WWE_SMACKDOWN_4_26_13.html


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

lol is its Dark Match, the forum will emplode


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Um where is the match? on lordsofpain they are saying that SD! is over.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...RS_FOR_THIS_WEEK_S_WWE_SMACKDOWN_4_26_13.html


Is a dark match :cussin:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

FUCK :bryan

Who do I neg for this?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



> There was a backstage segment with Matt Striker and Booker T. A bunch of stars interrupted.
> 
> The Undertaker comes out and the arena erupts. The Shield makes their usual entrance through the crowd. It appears that this match is televised, as the announcers are still out.


:mark:


----------



## blackage316 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Smackdown sucks as always rehashed matches for the thousand time Orton Vs Henry and Show Vs Sheamus fpalm only interesting thing is the Shield vowing to win the tag titles.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

So on RAW Regal comes out as a surprise, crowd is surprised. Then he comes out the next fucking show too. Yay? Come on.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

The Undertaker comes out and the arena erupts. The Shield makes their usual entrance through the crowd. *It appears that this match is televised, as the announcers are still out.*

Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news...-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz2RK4DcahX


IT FUCKING BETTER BEEEE










:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Shitttt.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

This smackdown looks great


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Amazing. They stand over Undertaker once again. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy fuck, look at that ending.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

HE TAPPED !!!

PLEASE let this mean he'll develop an obsession to beat Taker... omfg


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

100 times better than RAW


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Amazing. They stand over Undertaker once again. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


Damn, but they still looked strong.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Undertaker defeated Dean ambrose via submession


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker/Ambrose - major :mark:

Was it given decent time?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Part of me really can't read that main event and believe it. It just sounds like a joke someone to make followed by "JK, actually Ambrose fought Kane, ended in a DQ when SHIELD interfered."

Still, that's a massive rub for SHIELD and Ambrose.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Undertaker is in the best shape he's been in, in about 5 years, maybe more.

I'm not saying he should wrestle every week, but it'd be nice to have some more than just Wrestlemania now. He clearly can do it. And he clearly is still top notch.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

The Shield fighting D-Generation X (New Age Outlaws and Triple H) in the dark main event :faint:



Ageei said:


> Undertaker is in the best shape he's been in, in about 5 years, maybe more.
> 
> I'm not saying he should wrestle every week, but it'd be nice to have some more than just Wrestlemania now. He clearly can do it. And he clearly is still top notch.


It looks like Taker was written off TV TBH. Hopefully he's back before next year's WM.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*










dark segment: NAO & Hunter come out to fight The Shield and help Taker to the back


----------



## BarkerWoofer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

https://twitter.com/NomisNiksar

Ambrose tapped to Hell's Gate, then Shield powerbombed Taker through a table apparently. Sounds like they're writing Taker out of the feud.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I knew the Undertaker would win. I'm pleased too. A loss gives the Shield room to develop. Clearly the WWE seems the most in Dean Ambrose and I'm coming around to that way of thinking too. 

Pretty sure Hell No will drop the titles soon enough now. Sounds like a good edition of Smackdown.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like an awesome ending. A spear through the barricade AND a triple powerbomb through the announce table? Holy Shit! :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker has been written off. At least he gave us a few good matches after Mania.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah appears so. That's unfortunate. Maybe he'll do some sort of program at Summerslam or something. I hope so.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I never usually watch SD, but as Taker's match was televised, when is the UK Broadcast on TV, is it Saturdays now?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker vs Ambrose? :mark:

Sounds like this SD is something worth catching.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



zep81 said:


> I never usually watch SD, but as Taker's match was televised, when is the UK Broadcast on TV, is it Saturdays now?


 Fridays, usually at 10pm. Sky Sports 3.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't say this often, but I might have to catch Smackdown. Ambrose vs Taker? Taker on Smackdown? A Smackdown show that sounds decent?


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

This had better not be a dark match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Oliver-94 said:


> Fridays, usually at 10pm. Sky Sports 3.


Top man, cheers


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

OMG that is amazing. Dean Ambrose is getting a massive rub just by facing taker. Plus Shield losing had to happen at some point.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker/Ambrose was a dark match so how the hell would he be written off TV?


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

OH MY GOD! Why did I read these fucking spoilers? :StephenA Either way! Im HYPED AS FUCK FOR FRIDAY NOW!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Taker/Ambrose was a dark match so how the hell would he be written off TV?


Oh FFS, thought it was televised :evil:


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: AMBROSE VS THE UNDERTAKER!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Shame they beat Dean but fucking awesome he got to face Taker and that the group stood tall AGAIN to end the show. Shield are the best thing going in wrestling today.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Taker/Ambrose was a dark match so how the hell would he be written off TV?


It wasn't, the commentary team was still out for it. The dark segment was all of that Triple H/DX shit.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose tapping is fucking bullshit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Taker/Ambrose was a dark match so how the hell would he be written off TV?


Yeah, because dark matches usually end with the face being severely beaten down, smashed through a barricade and put through a table:ambrose2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Heel said:


> Shame they beat Dean but fucking awesome he got to face Taker and that the group stood tall AGAIN to end the show. Shield are the best thing going in wrestling today.


It was a dark match bro.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



bacardimayne said:


> It wasn't, the commentary team was still out for it. The dark segment was all of that Triple H/DX shit.


EDIT - WHAT IS TELEVISED???? ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



bacardimayne said:


> It wasn't, the commentary team was still out for it. The dark segment was all of that Triple H/DX shit.


I'm reading everywhere else it was a dark match. Guess we will find out Friday.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose tapping is fucking bullshit.


Not really. They have to lose at some point and it is to the fucking undertaker. Dean will look strong being 1 on 1 with him having a competitive match. 



Stad said:


> It was a dark match bro.


Since when do dark matches have the commentators out there and the heels standing tall?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Well the fact that Ambrose did a promo, they actually showed a graphic to the crowd and that The Shield destroyed Taker after the match points to it being on Smackdown

Smackdown will end with The Shield standing over Taker.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Gambit said:


> Not really. They have to lose at some point and it is to the fucking undertaker. Dean will look strong being 1 on 1 with him having a competitive match.
> 
> 
> 
> *Since when do dark matches have the commentators out there and the heels standing tall?*


Yup, you're right. Heels never stand tall.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker & O'Connell, O'Donnell will steal the show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Seriously fucking hope that Ambrose/Taker match is aired. Whole thing sounds awesome. Really looking forward to SD now. Can't remember the last time I said that.










*FEELS LIKE 1999 YO*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Dean Ambrose losing isn't bad at all. Look at it this way; it was against the Undertaker and after the match, they attacked Taker by putting him through a table. It's not like Taker knocked out each member of the Shield.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

"Khali gained the upper hand with a chop"

This sounds exactly as embarassing as it will look like on Friday, Khali is such a joke....


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Sounds like a pretty decent show overall. Del Rio/Swagger sounds good, Regal/Barrett should be fun, and Taker/Ambrose will be awesome if it's actually aired. I don't know why the Shield would destroy Taker if it was a dark segment so it sounds promising.

Also, Ambrose losing to the Undertaker isn't him being 'buried' or whatever people are going to say. Don't forget that Taker just beat Punk at Mania a few weeks ago and he's also one of the best of all time. I'm a big Ambrose fan but man some of you guys are incredibly blinded by your marking.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose tapping is fucking bullshit.


if it airs, no it's really not. The Shield is thought of as a team first, inviduals second. So if they lose singles matches, it's not really a big deal especially, if Reigns and Rollins couldn't be a factor in the match...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Oliver-94 said:


> Dean Ambrose losing isn't bad at all. Look at it this way; it was against the Undertaker and after the match, they attacked Taker by putting him through a table. It's not like Taker knocked out each member of the Shield.


If you've followed Ambrose, you would know that him tapping out to Taker in his debut match is probably one of the best things that could happen. I've got a feeling he'll face Taker on PPV at some point, maybe even challenge the streak.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Holy Jesus. Smackdown in 'must watch' shocker. I don't think that's happened in years.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao retarded marks crying because Ambrose lost to Taker. It's the fucking Undertaker. Get a grip.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao retarded marks crying because Ambrose lost to Taker. It's the fucking Undertaker. Get a grip.


Literally one person in the entire thread has complained.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao retarded marks crying because Ambrose lost to Taker. It's the fucking Undertaker. Get a grip.


Nah man Ambrose should have squashed Taker, beaten him bloody and then called out Brock Lesnar.

How does anyone not see this as a good thing for Ambrose and the Shield?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Starbuck said:


> :lmao retarded marks crying because Ambrose lost to Taker. It's the fucking Undertaker. Get a grip.


:lol


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Undertaker amazing, did not expect that for Smackdown, for them to take Taker out, they look strong even if Ambrose tapped, plus it was singles, they have not lost as a group yet. Looks like we will finally get some gold on the Shield and it will be some combination of the Shield that does it, the team hell no run had to end sometime. Best choices to lose it to as well.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Just to remind a few, SHIELD didn't lose tonight, Ambrose lost, which is actually their second singles loss, Seth Rollins lost to Big Show by DQ prior to Mania.

Also pretty sure that match was televised, I can buy them having Taker appear for a free TV match, I refuse to believe they'd have Taker work a dark match. Yeah he did the house show but that was a one off.



Starbuck said:


> :lmao retarded marks crying because Ambrose lost to Taker. It's the fucking Undertaker. Get a grip.


Pretty sure only one guy has moaned, we just quoted him a lot to point out he was wrong.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Who cares if he lost, stepping in the ring, with the fucking Undertaker on debut, he's got stardom written all over him. Ambrose got Taker's first singles match on free TV in years!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

How about Taker vs a Shield member and the other two Shield members vs Hell no for the titles at ER? :vince2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

WTF? No Ziggler on Smackdown again? Ziggler has to be the Worst booked World Champion in a long time, even Daniel Bryan as World Champion was the center point of Smackdown, Ziggler's not even on the show for the second week in a row despite being the World Champion of Smackdown. 

Anyway apart from that... Ambrose vs Taker sounds awesome, real honor for a new guy like Ambrose to work with a legend like Taker and it's good to see Taker work a match on RAW and Smackdown in god knows how long. The Shield feuding with Taker is a good way to get more heat on them.

And Barrett vs Regal sounds cool just for the image of two English wrestlers working a match in front of a English crowd. :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Nostalgia said:


> WTF? No Ziggler on Smackdown again? Ziggler has to be the Worst booked World Champion in a long time, even Daniel Bryan as World Champion was the center point of Smackdown, Ziggler's not even on the show for the second week in a row despite being the World Champion of Smackdown.
> 
> Anyway apart from that... Ambrose vs Taker sounds awesome, real honor for a new guy like Ambrose to work with a legend like Taker and it's good to see Taker work a match on RAW and Smackdown in god knows how long. The Shield feuding with Taker is a good way to get more heat on them.
> 
> And Barrett vs Regal sounds cool just for the image of two English wrestlers working a match in front of a English crowd. :mark:


I would have booked a Dolph squash instead of Layla vs. Aksana.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

think we have the makings of a Shield Tag Team Champions, would be sweet if they did the revolving champions thing, 2/3 defend it, the Shield are the tag team champions as a threesome 


I don't understand the wwe though, they not only gave London the Undertaker but they gave us two matches, one of them being singles with Ambrose, so many people want to see it and they get it.

Yet at Wrestlemania, you get obvious match choices thrown away for poorly put together mindfuck matches that most people don't give a fuck about, matches that could have been built over months but instead are built literally over a few weeks and then you get really bad decisions like no divas involvement at all in a mania match hmm.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheFranticJane said:


> Ambrose tapping is fucking bullshit.


Bro, Dean Ambrose didn't tap to Zack Ryder or some shit. He tapped to DA UNDATAKAH. It's already a big boost just to interact with him.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Lazyking said:


> if it airs, no it's really not. The Shield is thought of as a team first, inviduals second. So if they lose singles matches, it's not really a big deal especially, if Reigns and Rollins couldn't be a factor in the match...


It's not the loss - it's him tapping out.
Losing in that way isn't consistent with his persona.

I don't mind him losing, but tapping out doesn't work for characters who are meant to be psychotic weirdos.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ziggler won the WHC belt and they don't book him on Smackdown anymore xD.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheFranticJane said:


> It's not the loss - it's him tapping out.
> Losing in that way isn't consistent with his persona.
> 
> I don't mind him losing, but tapping out doesn't work for characters who are meant to be psychotic weirdos.


Nah, he's a little weird in WWE with his mannerisms but he's not gone all dark in promos.. I think his persona right now is pack leader. He can spin it and say he tapped to fight another battle and that The Shield won the war by taking Taker out.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Undertaker? Sweet! Might actually watch SD this week.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

ziggler is not on sd because he is with the raw crew tonight just like last week

by all accounts del rio/swagger and ambrose/taker are fantastic matches anyway so one week or no ziggler isn't going to matter that much


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



> * The Shield is on the screen from backstage, they are gloating about winning yesterday. Dean Ambrose claims he is going to beat the Undertaker, they will square off one-on-one tonight. Ambrose said that he would finish his work from last night, and also said that The Shield would take the Tag Titles.
> 
> * WWE Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett defeated William Regal in a quick match. A missed knee trembler from Regal led to Barrett hitting the Bullhammer elbow for the win.
> 
> * The Undertaker defeated Dean Ambrose. Undertaker was able to hit a chokeslam. Shortly after, 'Taker locked in Hell's Gate and Ambrose tapped! The Shield enter the ring and attack 'Taker. Roman Reigns speared 'Taker through a barrier and the crowd chanted "Holy Sh-t!" The Shield continue to beat on 'Taker and triple powerbomb him through the announce table! The crowd is hot and is chanting "You tapped out!" to Ambrose. The crowd boos as The Shield stand over The Undertaker.












IS IT FRIDAY YET?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheFranticJane said:


> It's not the loss - it's him tapping out.
> Losing in that way isn't consistent with his persona.
> 
> I don't mind him losing, but tapping out doesn't work for characters who are meant to be psychotic weirdos.


He's the only psychotic weirdo in the group and a psychotic weirdo would rather get stuck in a submission and deal with the pain as much as they can before tapping than get pinned in 3 seconds. 

He tapped out and got right back the fuck up afterwards. Not a big deal.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

:mark: is that ending for real. If so SD is def a must watch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



> ** Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio in a No DQ match is up first. Ricardo Rodriguez got a good pop announcing Del Rio, and the crowd chanted along with him. Swagger defeated Del Rio in an excellent 12-minute match with the gutwrench powerbomb.


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

DAMN this SD gonna be intense beyond belief. Taker returning to his yard.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Just like I said earlier, I think it was the right call. It's the Undertaker. Ambrose got a rub by just being in there with him. Now The Shield has that added element to their act.


----------



## polley (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

RKO on Saturday Morning Slam?
Isn't it banned?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

It feels like Del Rio is still World Champion with the feud between Del Rio and Swagger still going and they're wrestling each other every week, while Ziggler's no where to be seen and being a complete non-factor in the feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I wonder if it's BOSS luck for the shield regardless they would have gotten GOD like booking, but still. Punk being injured on 2 occasions sort of helped them out. Their debut match ended up being a TLC, and now they are getting a solid rub from Taker of all people? WHAT CAN GO WRONG?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah they sure did bury that group. The group that has beaten everyone and is being portrayed as an actual threat. What buried jobbers. They should stick to Superstars now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


Oh shaddup. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

As first losses go, you don't get much more "Yeah, but what the fuck can anyone else do to me now?" than The Undertaker.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Hmm, with Taker and Shield still going at it, I wonder if the plan is to have a six man rematch at ER.


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


Shut the fuck up. It was The Undertaker ffs, they've won every single match as a team against the top faces in the company. Not even close to being buried.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Huganomics said:


> Hmm, with Taker and Shield still going at it, I wonder if the plan is to have a six man rematch at ER.


Doubt it. They referenced tag titles. I think Reigns/Rollins get those and Ambrose will emerge as the clear leader of the group (eventual world champion)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


DEM ACES & EIGHTS ARE MORE CREDIBLE. 

How is that burying? I hope you're trolling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose vs Taker? Holy mother of all rubs, batman! This is surreal!!!!!


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


Yeah I guess Cesaro has no right to complain after losing every match for the last couple of months when Ambrose has his first loss in a competitive match against the UNDERTAKER. That is burial you can't come back from. fpalm


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

So how many people are claiming Ambrose was buried?


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose _had_ to lose. If he went over Taker clean the fans would go from being invested in The Shield - to thinking they are overexposed and being shoved down their throats.
Their relevance is a tenuous thing and it was a smart move having him lose.

Look at Del Rio, great talent, but given too many wins and too many accolades - eventually people just stopped caring, because they felt he hadn't earned any of it.
Lex Luger Syndrome, they call it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Snoth said:


> So how many people are claiming Ambrose was buried?


A grand total of zero, not including the earlier troll that so many people seem to have fallen for.
But at least four people laughing at 'Butthurt Ambrose marks'.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I had a problem with Shield losing in a six tag match just because Taker was involved.

HOWEVER, Ambrose losing his first match to Taker is a dream come true. The other guys should be jealous. Also, I have a feeling something will come out of it somewhere down the line.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

LoL, Ziggler is supposed to be World Champion and he hasn't even appeared in Smackdown for 2 weeks.

Shows how much they care about this show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Taker/Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## geesey38 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I really have a sad feeling that this is just a dark match guys


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I I've just got home from the Smackdown taping and I have to say that it didn't meet my expectations. The Del Rio/Swagger match was entertaining and Taker/Ambrose was good (aswell as DX coming out after) but the rest of the show was boring and predictable.

Wade Barret was only out in the ring for two minutes which was dissapointing. Dolph Ziggler who is the WHC wasn't even on Smackdown, The Miz and Kofi were no where to be seen on RAW or Smackdown. 

The crowd tonight was flat apart from Taker/Ambrose/DX segment. Everytime they were bored a Fandango chant would pop up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Are you kidding me? Undertaker vs Ambrose and then DX comes out for the save???? Wow. I really hope it all gets televised.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> LoL, Ziggler is supposed to be World Champion and he hasn't even appeared in Smackdown for 2 weeks.
> 
> Shows how much they care about this show.


Undertaker vs. Deam Ambrose
Alberto del Rio vs. Jack Swagger- No DQ
Randy Orton vs. Mark Henry
Sheamus vs. Big Show
Wade Barrett vs. William Regal

They sure don't care about this show.


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



finalnight said:


> Are you kidding me? Undertaker vs Ambrose and then DX comes out for the save???? Wow. I really hope it all gets televised.


I'm not sure if Undertaker v Ambrose was a dark match or not but DX coming down will most certainly not be shown on television. Its a shame as the crowds reaction was amazing.

After that I was hoping we would have Barrett come out again but instead we had Fandango come out and dance for us.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

How long was the match between fandango and gabriel?

Can not wait for taker vs ambrose!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheShowOffUK (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



BaBy FireFly said:


> How long was the match between fandango and gabriel?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


About five minutes long, it was nothing exciting.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

We all know the shield is the nexus angle again, but it had the potential to be something bigger. Now ambrose is losing CLEAN and the crowd is making fun of him, they d better edit this shit.

WWE has no clue right now on the future, only thinking of the present and they're burying young guys. just WOW.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TheShowOffUK said:


> I I've just got home from the Smackdown taping and I have to say that it didn't meet my expectations. The Del Rio/Swagger match was entertaining and Taker/Ambrose was good (aswell as DX coming out after) but the rest of the show was boring and predictable.
> 
> Wade Barret was only out in the ring for two minutes which was dissapointing. Dolph Ziggler who is the WHC wasn't even on Smackdown, The Miz and Kofi were no where to be seen on RAW or Smackdown.
> 
> The crowd tonight was flat apart from Taker/Ambrose/DX segment. Everytime they were bored a Fandango chant would pop up.


crowd was only flat for the long boring and reptitive sheamus and big show fight and the divas match, other than that the crowd was hot, and like another poster said triple h and the new age outlaws confronting the shield was awesome


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully the negative reactions will force them to do something about Sheamus' horrible character.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



Nimbus said:


> We all know the shield is the nexus angle again, but it had the potential to be something bigger. Now ambrose is losing CLEAN and the crowd is making fun of him, they d better edit this shit.
> 
> WWE has no clue right now on the future, only thinking of the present and they're burying young guys. just WOW.


What an idiotic statement. Losing to the freaking Undertaker in their debut match is not being buried. There is no way Taker should have lost that match. The Shield have been built as a unit and not individuals. The Shield as a team are undefeated and that is all the really matters.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

The fact that they even gave Ambrose a singles match against Taker is huge. Losing makes sense. He shouldn't be treated like an undefeated invincible wrestler. Ambrose is a talker, like Piper or Pillman or Punk, which shines through win or lose, and losing like this early in his career will likely help him to win later in it. I can't wait to see this match, as this genuinely interests me.

Also, keep in mind that Ambrose has usually been picking up the pins in the 6-man matches, so he's the one who can afford to lose the most. Hey, if you're going to lose, lose big. Doesn't get much bigger than Taker.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow are some people legit bitching for Ambrose tapping to Undertaker? this level of smarkiness is just too much for me xD


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> Wow are some people legit bitching for Ambrose tapping to Undertaker? this level of smarkiness is just too much for me xD


No a few guys are trolling and it's working.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ambrose was in the main event with The Undertaker. The Greatest Superstar of All Time. There is nothing to complain about.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Lordsofpain said:


> In a *dark match* that took place after Tuesday's WWE SmackDown tapings from London, England, The Undertaker defeated Dean Ambrose via submission with Hell's Gate.
> 
> After the match, The Shield attacked The Undertaker. Triple H and the New Age Outlaws then ran down to make the save and helped The Undertaker fight off The Shield.


If this report is true:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Undertaker IS NOT going to get speared through the barricade and triple powerbombed through the announce table in a freaking dark match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Undertaker IS NOT going to get speared through the barricade and triple powerbombed through the announce table in a freaking dark match.


Exactly lol. Ive been to a number of Raws and Smackdowns, ive never seen the heels standing tall. Most likely Shield take out Taker to end the show.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

So first there was bitching when the greatest sports entertainer of all time beat a loud talking overpushed Chicago Stone Cold wannabe in January. Alright. Children will be children. Then there was crying over the rematch they knew was coming since last summer. OK. Idiots run amok. True. But let me make sure I got this right...Taker beats Dean Ambroise and it's supposed to be a crime? D Bry is getting fucking held back week after week and this is want you want to bitch about? The wrestling fans of 2013 are SOFT as butter. Weak as Justin Beiber's beard growing game. Disgusting.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> So first there was bitching when the greatest sports entertainer of all time beat a loud talking overpushed Chicago Stone Cold wannabe in January. Alright. Children will be children. Then there was crying over the rematch they knew was coming since last summer. OK. Idiots run amok. True. But let me make sure I got this right...Taker beats Dean Ambroise and it's supposed to be a crime? D Bry is getting fucking held back week after week and this is want you want to bitch about? The wrestling fans of 2013 are SOFT as butter. Weak as Justin Beiber's beard growing game. Disgusting.


Yeah, you got it right. I mean look at all the people complaining on this thread. Hundreds of butthurt Ambrose marks. Just look at them all. I mean, there's the guy with the signature claiming that The Shield are rip-offs of some TNA group, and.. erm..


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a Dean Ambrose fan i don't get why some are getting worked up, Win or loss he had a one on one match with The Undertaker, That's a pretty big deal for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyways, if this hasn't already been posted. would love to see how Ambrose taunts Taker and the crowd, if so.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Undertaker IS NOT going to get speared through the barricade and triple powerbombed through the announce table in a freaking dark match.


it's clear to anyone with some sort of sense that was part of the show and not a dark match. They've pretty much written him out and will probably say on Raw that taker got injured during the attack. Also makes it more personal for kane, since his "brother" got taken out by the shield who they will be facing at extreme rules in a few weeks. 

Also at the start of the show they were doing the previews for the matches like they do on TV, you had Sheamus vs Big Show, Randy Orton vs Mark Henry and the main event which was... you know it The Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

TheShowOffUK said:


> About five minutes long, it was nothing exciting.


Well thats a bummer to hear.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WIll be sweet to see Ambrose vs Taker. And people say new talent can't be pushed right.

For those whinging about it being dark or not, the announcers were out, and they had the camera guys there. Herp a derp.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Ambrose lose to Undertaker so why people bitching about it? IWC members please stop the bitching.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

facing Undertaker 6 months after debut. moan.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

It's one thing for Taker to not job at WM because of the streak, but you'd think he could at least put over younger talent at other events. When is the last time Taker even lost a match? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> It's one thing for Taker to not job at WM because of the streak, but you'd think he could at least put over younger talent at other events. When is the last time Taker even lost a match? I honestly can't remember.


How about this week on Raw.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Undertaker gave Ambrose, on his singles debut? His first free TV singles match in years? One of the best there ever has been, makes a rare appearance and beats you in your first match. Thats fucking huge for Ambrose.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Ambrose VS Taker? IWC collective orgasm is completely justified.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker vs Ambrose ? Now i can watch Smackdown for the first time since the RTWM 2011.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> It's one thing for Taker to not job at WM because of the streak, but you'd think he could at least put over younger talent at other events. When is the last time Taker even lost a match? I honestly can't remember.


Undertaker lost all three PPV matches in his last full time run against Kane. Also, did you expect Ambrose to win against the Undertaker? He lost the tag team match on Monday and will be beaten on Friday after the match. Don't see the problem. Because he's a legend he should lose?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody who says Ambrose gets buried will have to take a long, hard look in the mirror.

He was in his first singles debut match with a legend, who they beat down on after the match and they haven't been built as solo stars yet, they are a unit who gets the job done when it matters.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

from the looks of things that match was just a dark match and may not be seen on smackdown, bleacher report have it down as such


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Look like a worthy show to watch, Taker :mark:*


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

From what I can tell there is only one person in this thread saying Ambrose got buried, and it was clearly a troll.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its ok for Undertaker to beat Dean Ambrose, but if it was Triple H who beat him you would all be crying, and complaining


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck me, ONE person said Ambrose was buried and complained about it, ONE FUCKING PERSON.

Get the fuck of your high horse with your "LOL stupid indy marks thinking Ambrose was buried because he lost to Taker!" It was one person in a 19 page thread.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Its ok for Undertaker to beat Dean Ambrose, but if it was Triple H who beat him you would all be crying, and complaining


Triple H is not THE UNDERTAKER that's why, and yes I am aware of the double standard.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am sad that the Ambrose/Taker match is a dark match


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

vampyr said:


> I am sad that the Ambrose/Taker match is a dark match


It isn't?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> It isn't?


oh? I thought it was dark match but if its going to be on SD then awesome


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's dark from what I've heard


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its ok for Undertaker to beat Dean Ambrose, but if it was Triple H who beat him you would all be crying, and complaining


That's because the IWC is full of morons. 99.9% of the IWC are hypocritical morons.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Clique said:


> Triple H is not THE UNDERTAKER that's why, and yes I am aware of the double standard.


No, he's not Taker. HHH is closer to 40 than 50. Taker is closer to 50 than 40. The age thing makes it even worse.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

BANKSY said:


> How about this week on Raw.


Of course Taker didn't take the pin. When is the last time Taker was actually pinned?


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Undertaker lost all three PPV matches in his last full time run against Kane.


Wasn't the like 3 years ago though? So it's been 3 years since he's taken a pin?


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

shought321 said:


> From what I can tell there is only one person in this thread saying Ambrose got buried, and it was clearly a troll.


Who said Ambrose was "buried"? I didn't see anyone say that.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Who said Ambrose was "buried"? I didn't see anyone say that.





Nimbus said:


> Ambrose lost clean? Why does the WWE keep burying their young talent ??? seriously i wonder who write this shit, wow...


.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Holy shit holy shit holy shit holy shit... Dean Ambrose was in the ring with the fucking Undertaker. I don't care if he lost, that's not buried. Dean Ambrose wrestled a fucking match with The fucking Undertaker. :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> No, he's not Taker. HHH is closer to 40 than 50. Taker is closer to 50 than 40. The age thing makes it even worse.


You really think age matters when discussing The Undertaker. The reason Taker can go over whenever is because of who he is and what he has built in his legacy. Dean Ambrose is one of the luckiest young talents on the roster and should be honored to step in the ring with Undertaker who is one of the greatest legends ever. Not only that, but the Shield were standing tall by the end of it all gaining even more heat.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

I went to raw and smackdown this week and for me snackdown was the better show. Regardless of ambrose tapping out, to be in such a match can only help his status. I enjoy the undertaker and I also think all members of the shield are great, I just hope that they keep getting pushed whether seperately or together.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Taker vs Ambrose. I can't miss SD this friday.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> It's dark from what I've heard


Taker vs. Ambrose, and the Shield attack afterwards, will be televised. DX making the save will be dark.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonder if Taker is a fan of Ambrose work, he giving a one on one match is actually a big deal.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw a clip of it on youtube, HHH got a good pop. Ambrose getting dat rub. Hopefully good things await.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

Clique said:


> You really think age matters when discussing The Undertaker. The reason Taker can go over whenever is because of who he is and what he has built in his legacy. Dean Ambrose is one of the luckiest young talents on the roster and should be honored to step in the ring with Undertaker who is one of the greatest legends ever. Not only that, but the Shield were standing tall by the end of it all gaining even more heat.


But you know that if HHH had beat Ambrose, the majority of the IWC would be whining about "teh berrriaoollll1!!11!!!1!!!1!1". God the IWC are hypocrites.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Reading the Undertaker/Ambrose spin on here has been interesting. The Ambrose fans are posting basically despite the fact that Ambrose lost clean to The Undertaker in his first singles match that this is a huge rub for Ambrose and shows WWE has big plans for him. I agree with part of that. I think it does show that WWE trust Ambrose enough as an in ring performer to let him in the ring one on one with The Undertaker but, I don't think it means they have big plans for him. 

This hasn't been mentioned yet but, Rollins lost his first singles match by DQ to The Big Show, Ambrose just lost his first singles match by submission to The Undertaker. This is being done to protect ROMAN REIGNS. Look who got the big moment at the end of the Ambrose/Taker match it was Reigns with the big spear. Look who hasn't lost in a singles match. Again, its Reigns. Now Reigns could lose next week and I'll be the first to come on here and say I was wrong but as time goes on it looks more and more like Roman Reigns is being protected with this group.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

tbp82 said:


> Reading the Undertaker/Ambrose spin on here has been interesting. The Ambrose fans are posting basically despite the fact that Ambrose lost clean to The Undertaker in his first singles match that this is a huge rub for Ambrose and shows WWE has big plans for him. I agree with part of that. I think it does show that WWE trust Ambrose enough as an in ring performer to let him in the ring one on one with The Undertaker but, I don't think it means they have big plans for him.
> 
> This hasn't been mentioned yet but, Rollins lost his first singles match by DQ to The Big Show, Ambrose just lost his first singles match by submission to The Undertaker. This is being done to protect ROMAN REIGNS. Look who got the big moment at the end of the Ambrose/Taker match it was Reigns with the big spear. Look who hasn't lost in a singles match. Again, its Reigns. Now Reigns could lose next week and I'll be the first to come on here and say I was wrong but as time goes on it looks more and more like Roman Reigns is being protected with this group.


Or they protect Reigns by not let him wrestle a full match on Raw or Smackdown , cause he's kinda green and it could really hurt his image.

Ambrose is a talented guy , getting a rub from The Undertaker a guy who will not wrestle 10 times a year and is a legend , is a huge thing. 
Plus it doesn't really matter if they lose single matches they are strong as a unit , they are a pack of wolves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Remember when all the naysayers were saying Ambrose wouldn't go anywhere? :side:

I'm pumped to see that match happen.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Remember when all the naysayers were saying Ambrose wouldn't go anywhere? :side:


Probably the same people who are now in this thread bitching about people allegedly saying Ambrose was buried, even though there was only one guy who said that and he clearly is a troll with an anti-Shield signature. 

What's with everyone claiming it's a dark match too despite the fact that the OP clearly states it's not, pictures clearly show the match being filmed and what happened would have made absolutely no sense whatsoever in a dark match? I swear some people on this forum are legitimately stupid as hell.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I can't deal.


Smackdown Vertigo.



Snoth said:


> So how many people are claiming Ambrose was buried?


Taker doesn't bury, except in Buried Alive matches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw the Shield promo hyping the match and Ambrose's reaction to the crowd chanting that he tapped out...this is leading towards homeboy turning obsessive.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Dean Ambrose will be a future WWE champion.I was sketipical at first but the WWE wouldn't give a match with The Undertaker to anyone...would they?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

UltimateOppitunist, ask Khali and Kozlov. 




Trillionaire_Ted said:


> But you know that if HHH had beat Ambrose, the majority of the IWC would be whining about "teh berrriaoollll1!!11!!!1!!!1!1". God the IWC are hypocrites.


But Triple H isn't the Undertaker. Simple as that. The Undertaker is a bigger star, a better performer and generally more liked. Of course people would rather Ambrose lose to the biggest wrestling legend in the WWE today than to Triple H.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Wasn't the like 3 years ago though? So it's been 3 years since he's taken a pin?




Are you seriously this retarded? After his feud with Kane was when he started to wrestle once a year.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

The top tier wasn't closed off. Half of it was


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> UltimateOppitunist, ask Khali and Kozlov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I saw the Shield promo hyping the match and Ambrose's reaction to the crowd chanting that he tapped out...this is leading towards homeboy turning obsessive.


Hopefully it doesnt cause dissension among the group. I know one day they'll eventually break up but just need them together as ling as possible.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Taker vs Ambrose made me give a shit about Smackdown first time in years.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Great run for Ambrose, lol at the guy saying buried :lol

Orton faced Taker in hois 3rd match and lost, look at what happened to him. Its a great moved.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Fact said:


> Or they protect Reigns by not let him wrestle a full match on Raw or Smackdown , cause he's kinda green and it could really hurt his image.
> 
> Agree 100%. I think you further my point here that Roman Reigns is in The Sheild to protect him.
> 
> ...



If we are using the term buried I think that the first feud that Ambrose will be buried in will be when The Shield breaks up and Reigns moves on. After reading the spoilers I wonder how epic Reigns spear on Undertaker was. Obvoiously, that moment is the high point of the segement.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> No, he's not Taker. HHH is closer to 40 than 50. Taker is closer to 50 than 40. The age thing makes it even worse.


Watching hhh you would think he is 60. That's the different between them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The_Jiz said:


> Watching hhh you would think he is 60. That's the different between them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


Well said sir :clap


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose was buried. That's why he was specifically chosen over the entire roster, including the top talent and the guys in his stable, to wrestle the Undertaker in his first match on SD! in years.

The fucking definition of a burial. 










It's quite obvious that some of the retards in this thread have no fucking idea what they're talking about. Funnily enough, Undertaker bashed all of you in an interview some years ago, and that interview was the subject of a thread made today - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/783434-undertaker-calls-smarks-big-joke-2003-a.html

Now shut the fuck up please.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ambrose was buried. That's why he was specifically chosen over the entire roster, including the top talent and the guys in his stable, to wrestle the Undertaker in his first match on SD! in years.
> 
> The fucking definition of a burial.
> 
> ...


Which retards? Please point to said retards.

Oh, there aren't any and you've just made a post about absolutely nothing. Right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

x78 said:


> Which retards? Please point to said retards.
> 
> Oh, there aren't any and you've just made a post about absolutely nothing. Right.


Holy molie why so defensive? If one person is screaming "buried" then I'm sure other people are screaming the same thing elsewhere and will complain more come Friday.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

The fans saying he was 'buried' would be the first to claim that The Shield was being shoved down their throats if Ambrose had actually won.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

x78 said:


> Which retards? Please point to said retards.
> 
> Oh, there aren't any and you've just made a post about absolutely nothing. Right.


Why are you so sensitive? It's like for every comment that calls out the "AMBROZ GOT BURYD!!!!" post(s), you have the same response. "WHO SAID HE'S BURIED? ONLY ONE TROLL DID!" If you are comfortable about not being part of the "trolls" that think Ambrose got "buried" then you don't need to point out the same thing every other page.

This is what, your fifth post in here saying the same thing?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Please turn obsessive Dean.

Obsessive Dean is a good Dean. Hope the "You tapped out" chants continues and he acknowledges it and shows more of that crazy side we've been missing lately.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Holy molie why so defensive? If one person is screaming "buried" then I'm sure other people are screaming the same thing elsewhere and will complain more come Friday.


Because it's annoying, it reminds me of before Ambrose debuted when one person would mention him somewhere and then 12 guys would jump on it like "LOL indy marks need to STFU about Ambrose, I hope he gets released". People trying to take some sort of higher ground in order to make themselves look more intelligent and less like marks.

Apart from anything else, the one guy claiming a burial is quite clearly a troll as evidenced by his massive anti-Shield signature.

And for the guy above, IDK, maybe it's just frustrating to see people posting the same dumb shit over and over and over again.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Will definitely be watching it this week. The Undertaker versus Dean f'in Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Itami said:


> Please turn obsessive Dean.
> 
> Obsessive Dean is a good Dean. Hope the "You tapped out" chants continues and he acknowledges it and shows more of that crazy side we've been missing lately.


I dunno, doesn't it kind of lessen his persona if he taps out? Isn't the 'crazy heel' archetype about the only character in wrestling who really shouldn't be booked to lose via submission?

Though Amber's comment about him tapping just to get back up and keep fighting was very valid.
I'd like to see him get himself disqualified and yet still 'win' by virtue of destroying his opponent.

Sort of like Bad News Brown - who allowed himself to get counted out against Hogan - but only because he ran to the back to get a fucking snow shovel to use against him.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE has ruined Ambrose for me, not only he lost clean and look weak, but also people were making fun of him badly in the crowd.

I don't know what wwe's problem is. They build only to destroy and push guys to nowhere and bury guys who are supposed to be getting over. Just wow...


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

WWE needs to start building new "Undertakers" and hopefully it is the Shield that has this new air of dominance hroughout their career(s). Taker has been booked unstoppable since his debut almost 25 years ago. when Super-Orton merged in 2010, I thought he was going to b he new "Undertaker" but du to his own stupidity he hasn't been. But the Shield can be that entity that is booked strong start to finish just like Taker has hi entire career. The gimmick, th talent, the booking coul very well make these guy the corner stone of the WWE for the next decade if Vince so wishes. And taker obviously beloved in the Shield to work with hem nd allow himself to get driven through a table


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> WWE has ruined Ambrose for me, not only he lost clean and look weak, but also people were making fun of him badly in the crowd.
> 
> I don't know what wwe's problem is. They build only to destroy and push guys to nowhere and bury guys who are supposed to be getting over. Just wow...


How do you look weak losing to the Undertaker, unless its a squash match?

Putting Dean in his first singles match and it being against Undertaker is a big rub, people should be glad. You acting like he lost to Brodus Clay or something, he lost to the frikkin Undertaker and still got the last laugh on Undertaker after the show, and the audience beating on him is showing his ability to get actual heat, as soon as he starts acknowledging that the guy will be a heat magnet. 

The way Shield have been booked I say they are far from being taken down a peg, they have dominated the WWE at this point, they are entitled to at least one loss right now. One loss isnt going to hinder their dominance. At this point the Shield are on top of the mount they cannot go up any further, so of course they are going to go down now and again, they have already proved they are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, the Ambrose vs Taker match is actually going to air. Not good, now he's the joke of the group.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> WWE has ruined Ambrose for me, not only he lost clean and look weak, but also people were making fun of him badly in the crowd.
> 
> I don't know what wwe's problem is. They build only to destroy and push guys to nowhere and bury guys who are supposed to be getting over. Just wow...


You are aware that he tapped out to the Undertaker right? Also fans booing and insulting a heel isn't a bad thing at all. 

I want to see how he did in the ring with the Undertaker, other than that I'm not too interested in the show.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ughh, the Ambrose vs Taker match is actually going to air. Not good, now he's the joke of the group.


How does losing to the freaking Undertaker make him the jokes of the group? Makes it sound like Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns would have easily defeated Taker which no casual fan in their fight mind would think.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

I would say that the thing to remember is that Ambrose left The Undertaker injured after the match. True, he lost. But the defining image after that loss was of The Undertaker being destroyed by him and the other members of The Shield.
It's not that bad and his reactions to the 'you tapped out' chant may further his character, as Amber said, and help show people just how crazy he really is.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> WWE has ruined Ambrose for me, not only he lost clean and look weak, but also people were making fun of him badly in the crowd.


Making fun of him? Are they supposed to cheer him then?

Some of you need to realize he was going to lose a match at some point, and losing his first match to Taker is fucking awesome.

Also, I don't think Ambrose gives a shit... that's probably why he was chosen. He'd lose so many matches in FCW, and come back looking strong by cutting a promo.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

To the all the people moaning about Ambroses lost....who would you of prefered his first lost to be against? Kofi Kingston? Maybe Zack Ryder or Santino maybe? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

This was the best possible thing to happen to Ambrose (and the Shield).

In this way, there was a very clean and visible loss to a member of the Shield (and in a round about sort of way, a half-hearted loss for the Shield). They still keep their 'team' streak, but cracks are shown.

Let's ignore the obvious fact that Ambrose going one on one with Taker in the main event of Smackdown is monumental and absolutely great for his character. In this way, one of the very memorable Shield losses, when looking back on them in a year from now, will come from the UNDERTAKER. Instead of some nobody group, people can look back and say that the first clean, visible loss that a member of the Shield took (Rollins was DQ and I doubt many cared about that match) was against THE UNDERTAKER. 

I mean really, it's either this or Ambrose goes over Undertaker but The Shield loses to a group of Cena, Sheamus, and Orton down the line. This just fits better and hopefully, when The Shield does suffer it's first loss (as a group), it's a loss to superstars that are near Taker's level.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stall_19 said:


> How does losing to the freaking Undertaker make him the jokes of the group? Makes it sound like Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns would have easily defeated Taker which no casual fan in their fight mind would think.


It doesn't matter what the fans THINK, it matters what they SEE. Rollins and Reigns have never lost (and no, a DQ is not a real loss, it's a finish specifically made to protect people from actual losses), Ambrose is the first one with a stain on his record. That makes him the weak link. It doesn't matter if it's Undertaker or not, the WWE has now exposed them as fallible and Ambrose is just another guy on the roster now. 

And for those of you saying nonsense like "facing Undertaker in his first non WrestleMania singles match in years is an honor, it's a sign of confidence in Ambrose, they're going to push him to the moon", etc, no, it's not a sign of anything other than that they're setting up Undertaker and presumably Kane and Bryan to work Extreme Rules against The Shield, so they had one of the two they don't care about (ie, Reigns is the only one they're building for a main event run) lose to Taker to set up a Shield beatdown at the end. Nothing more. Remember when Barrett beat John Cena on PPV? His career died. Remember when Sandow had the Raw 1000 opening segment with DX, the original DX, reunited after like 10 years and everybody said it was a sign that he was going places? His career died. This is not some damn sign, stop looking for some hope to cling onto, it's WWE, they will destroy anyone they can.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I think a lot of people right now fail to grasp how wrestling works anymore, villains lose, and aren't meant to be liked.

You're sad he taped out to the Undertaker? He's the villain who has been assaulting people in an ungentlemanly manner for months now. He tried to put Ric Flair through an announce desk. This isn't a nice man. Maybe if this were the final battle I would have a problem with robbing him of potential, but he won the war that night through good old fashioned unsportsmanlike villainy. It's still an ongoing fued now involving a slightly more interesting group now that we know they can sort of be beaten one on one.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

TheFranticJane;17411650[B said:


> ]I dunno, doesn't it kind of lessen his persona if he taps out? Isn't the 'crazy heel' archetype about the only character in wrestling who really shouldn't be booked to lose via submission?[/B]
> 
> Though Amber's comment about him tapping just to get back up and keep fighting was very valid.
> I'd like to see him get himself disqualified and yet still 'win' by virtue of destroying his opponent.
> ...


Considering Hell's Gate once made Khali, Big Daddy V and Henry spit out blood I wouldn't worry about him tapping out.

Great example with Brown though. That would be a pretty unique, by today's standards at least, add on to his character. 



x78 said:


> Because it's annoying, it reminds me of before Ambrose debuted when one person would mention him somewhere and then 12 guys would jump on it like "LOL indy marks need to STFU about Ambrose, I hope he gets released". People trying to take some sort of higher ground in order to make themselves look more intelligent and less like marks.
> 
> Apart from anything else, the one guy claiming a burial is quite clearly a troll as evidenced by his massive anti-Shield signature.
> 
> *And for the guy above, IDK, maybe it's just frustrating to see people posting the same dumb shit over and over and over again.*


But he also added on an awesome face-palm compilation. That counts for something. 

That comment wasn't pointed to any one person, just a general comment on anyone who might make the argument that Ambrose was getting buried.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter what the fans THINK, it matters what they SEE. Rollins and Reigns have never lost (and no, a DQ is not a real loss, it's a finish specifically made to protect people from actual losses), Ambrose is the first one with a stain on his record. That makes him the weak link. It doesn't matter if it's Undertaker or not, the WWE has now exposed them as fallible and Ambrose is just another guy on the roster now.
> 
> And for those of you saying nonsense like "facing Undertaker in his first non WrestleMania singles match in years is an honor, it's a sign of confidence in Ambrose, they're going to push him to the moon", etc, no, it's not a sign of anything other than that they're setting up Undertaker and presumably Kane and Bryan to work Extreme Rules against The Shield, so they had one of the two they don't care about (ie, Reigns is the only one they're building for a main event run) lose to Taker to set up a Shield beatdown at the end. Nothing more. Remember when Barrett beat John Cena on PPV? His career died. Remember when Sandow had the Raw 1000 opening segment with DX, the original DX, reunited after like 10 years and everybody said it was a sign that he was going places? His career died. This is not some damn sign, stop looking for some hope to cling onto, it's WWE, they will destroy anyone they can.


Remind me why you watch again?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter what the fans THINK, it matters what they SEE. Rollins and Reigns have never lost (and no, a DQ is not a real loss, it's a finish specifically made to protect people from actual losses), Ambrose is the first one with a stain on his record. That makes him the weak link. It doesn't matter if it's Undertaker or not, the WWE has now exposed them as fallible and Ambrose is just another guy on the roster now.
> 
> And for those of you saying nonsense like "facing Undertaker in his first non WrestleMania singles match in years is an honor, it's a sign of confidence in Ambrose, they're going to push him to the moon", etc, no, it's not a sign of anything other than that they're setting up Undertaker and presumably Kane and Bryan to work Extreme Rules against The Shield, so they had one of the two they don't care about (ie, Reigns is the only one they're building for a main event run) lose to Taker to set up a Shield beatdown at the end. Nothing more. Remember when Barrett beat John Cena on PPV? His career died. Remember when Sandow had the Raw 1000 opening segment with DX, the original DX, reunited after like 10 years and everybody said it was a sign that he was going places? His career died. This is not some damn sign, stop looking for some hope to cling onto, it's WWE, they will destroy anyone they can.


Dat Pyro melt down.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Dat Pyro melt down.


Is that what you guys call them? He sorta reminds me of Alan Rickman in Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Is that what you guys call them? He sorta reminds me of Alan Rickman in Galaxy Quest.


 Pyro used to be his old username.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Pyro used to be his old username.


As in the Superhero who used to burst into flames? Or just fire in general, like a pyromaniac? 

Either one works. Still, the logic behind his arguments is there. You can't trust the WWE all the time.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Are Ambrose fans serious? :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It doesn't matter what the fans THINK, it matters what they SEE. Rollins and Reigns have never lost (and no, a DQ is not a real loss, it's a finish specifically made to protect people from actual losses), Ambrose is the first one with a stain on his record. That makes him the weak link. It doesn't matter if it's Undertaker or not, the WWE has now exposed them as fallible and Ambrose is just another guy on the roster now.
> 
> And for those of you saying nonsense like "facing Undertaker in his first non WrestleMania singles match in years is an honor, it's a sign of confidence in Ambrose, they're going to push him to the moon", etc, no, it's not a sign of anything other than that they're setting up Undertaker and presumably Kane and Bryan to work Extreme Rules against The Shield, so they had one of the two they don't care about (ie, Reigns is the only one they're building for a main event run) lose to Taker to set up a Shield beatdown at the end. Nothing more. Remember when Barrett beat John Cena on PPV? His career died. Remember when Sandow had the Raw 1000 opening segment with DX, the original DX, reunited after like 10 years and everybody said it was a sign that he was going places? His career died. This is not some damn sign, stop looking for some hope to cling onto, it's WWE, they will destroy anyone they can.


You must have some psychic psychic connection to wwe creative to know that the only one they care about is Reigns  They're building the Shield as a unit not as individuals. Haven't seen Rollins or Reign single handily take out anyone without using the numbers game. Haven't seen the commentators build any of them more than the others. Seth Rollins pretty much got manhandled by the Big Show in his single match but the point is as a unit they're undefeated. But here you are missing the big picture and whining about Ambrose losing a singles match to one of the greatest. This is just a typical overreaction that I'd expect from you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao wouldn't be a SD spoiler thread without Pyro sooking about something.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SHIELD VS TAKERRR!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Since when does losing to Taker make you a joke?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

*Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

Honestly if somebody had tried to tell me this time last year that this match would even be happening, much less on a episode of Smackdown, there is no way in hell I would have believed you. I'm guessing Ambrose marks are probably creaming their pants right now thinking about him in the same ring as the deadman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

I for one love it huge mark, This guy booked right is the future and the future looked dire for a while until him & a few other Dudes/Gals (Rollins, Paige, Ohno etc) started showing up now i'm more excited as to what's going to happen in the future than what's happening right now, Which isn't alot. Cena & Ryback? Please take that crap elsewhere.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

A lot of peeps didn't trust WWE booking Ambrose properly when he had that big thread dedicated to him. Must be surreal for him and his super marks. It's awesome no doubt.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*



insanitydefined said:


> Honestly if somebody had tried to tell me this time last year that this match would even be happening, much less on a episode of Smackdown, there is no way in hell I would have believed you. I'm guessing Ambrose marks are probably creaming their pants right now thinking about him in the same ring as the deadman.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How was this announced? And yes, going nuts.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*



KeepinItReal said:


> How was this announced? And yes, going nuts.


On the latest episode of Main Event.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

That's stupid... it clearly should have been Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns!


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*



DrugFreeGeorge said:


> On the latest episode of Main Event.


So f'n happy. I think this is Ambrose's singles debut. Taker had a lot of action with Ambrose during the six-man tag on Monday. Apparently Taker sees greatness. 10 yrs from now this will be one of those cool YouTube videos of crazy matchups that actually happened.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

I totally believe the Shield are all going to be huge main eventers. They clearly have a huge amount of faith in them.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*



ShadowCat said:


> I for one love it huge mark, This guy booked right is the future and the future looked dire for a while until him & a few other Dudes/Gals (Rollins, Paige, Ohno etc) started showing up now i'm more excited as to what's going to happen in the future than what's happening right now, Which isn't alot. Cena & Ryback? Please take that crap elsewhere.


Ohno blows, he's done nothing noteworthy here. And he's old. He isn't the future. As for Ambrose, super excited to see this match.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker vs Ambrose announced for this Friday night*

Oh shit a newbie fighting a legend in his 1st match. That happened to Cena as well and look where he is now and I'm pretty excited for this match, I've seen Rollins vs Ambrose on FCW and they were pretty cool.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

The_Jiz said:


> Watching hhh you would think he is 60.


No, that's a lie. HHH is still a great in-ring performer. And he moves well, contrary to your lies.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Are you seriously this retarded? After his feud with Kane was when he started to wrestle once a year.


No, you're the retard. It was about 3 years ago when Taker jobbed to Kane was it not? I asked a question. Instead of answering it you resort to personal insults.

And no, Taker isn't wrestling once a year. He's wrestled at least 4 times already this year alone. Retard.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> No, you're the retard. It was about 3 years ago when Taker jobbed to Kane was it not? I asked a question. Instead of answering it you resort to personal insults.
> 
> And no, Taker isn't wrestling once a year. He's wrestled at least 4 times already this year alone. Retard.













The reason its been so long since Taker took a pin because he hasn't been wrestling full time for how many years now? How dumb would it be if he only wrestled a few times a year only to lose most of those matches. It shouldn't be that hard to understand.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Are people really expecting Dean Ambrose to beat the Undertaker in his debut match? Can I have what they're smoking?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that ambrose thing sounds beyond awesome

imagine, wrestling and taking the fricking undertaker!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope they show HHH's run-in to save The Undertaker.It would have been epic if HHH and Taker closed the show.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> The reason its been so long since Taker took a pin because he hasn't been wrestling full time for how many years now? How dumb would it be if he only wrestled a few times a year only to lose most of those matches. It shouldn't be that hard to understand.


I didn't say he should lose "most" of his matches dummy. I'm just suggesting he should be pinned once. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

People are actually saying Ambrose got buried and that he should've won against the Undertaker? How can people be so stupid? He got an opportunity to wrestle a legend, a man who's been the cornerstone of this business for over twenty years, that alone is a huge achievement. You just don't get to wrestle the Undertaker for no reason, you've gotta be that damn good to get an opportunity to get into the ring with him. Top guys like Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Ryback and others who Vince is high on didn't get to wrestle the Undertaker, but Dean Ambrose did.

Dean Ambrose might've lost that match, but Johnathan Good has already won.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> I didn't say he should lose "most" of his matches dummy. I'm just suggesting he should be pinned once. Is that too much to ask?


yes

it is

you dont understand what credibility is

you better thank god you dont run a wrestling promotion because it would go under overnight


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Book a newcomer like Ambrose to win against The Undertaker and see how quickly people turn against him.
Don't believe me? Khali beat The Undertaker in a fucking squash match, he pinned him by putting _one foot_ on him. The reaction? Total silence. After that no one gave a flying fuck about him, because the fans didn't believe Khali was worthy of going over someone as universally lauded as The Undertaker.

If Ambrose won, it would fuck up his career. I'm baffled that some people can't see that.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

that's not true, people were in shock when Khali beat Undertaker. Khali was a tremendous monster in his early days


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> You must have some psychic psychic connection to wwe creative to know that the only one they care about is Reigns * They're building the Shield as a unit not as individuals. Haven't seen Rollins or Reign single handily take out anyone without using the numbers game. Haven't seen the commentators build any of them more than the others. Seth Rollins pretty much got manhandled by the Big Show in his single match but the point is as a unit they're undefeated.* But here you are missing the big picture and whining about Ambrose losing a singles match to one of the greatest. This is just a typical overreaction that I'd expect from you.


Good lord, definitely the best post of this thread.

I can't believe any Shield fan could be complaining about this outcome. I'm a fan of the Shield myself but they were *never* threats individually. As a team they are unstoppable, ruthless, cunning and always found a way to win cause they are the perfect team. WWE hasn't build any of them up individually so the lost to the FUCKING UNDERTAKER shouldn't be a shock to anyone with a brain unless your a diehard blind Ambrose mark. If anything you should be goddam happy for the guy to officially have on his resume that he faced The Undertaker in the main event of Smackdown for his wrestling career and no one can take that away for him.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh yea i forgot everyone on this forum believes if you lose a match you got buried, that isnt how it works. its how you are made to look during the match. if u dont get much offensive and naturally just get beaten the shit out of then thats being buried. but going up against a legend in your first match thats undefeated at wrestlemania and getting some strong offensive, yeah sorry you shouldnt be watching wrestling if thats getting buried


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

CRIMSON said:


> People are actually saying Ambrose got buried and that he should've won against the Undertaker? How can people be so stupid? .


People are actually wanting Ambrose to win against Undertaker?Don't tell me there are talks of the word 'buried' being used when a guy wrestling his first match lost to UT?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

ashley678 said:


> oh yea i forgot everyone on this forum believes if you lose a match you got buried,


I thought that privilege was extended to Cena and HHH only.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Still can't wait to see Ambrose fight in a singles match against the fucking TAKER! did everyone stop caring about that when they read that ambrose got beat? At least it's no fucking Kofi Kingston beating him. They are definitely putting the Shield in big time roles and have been for some time now. At least be happy it's not "the leader of the shield vs the leader of 3MB" and Slater wins. This is how most new talent is booked. Thank the Gods above for the Shield's booking. If you are complaining about it, there is much worse that could and by all means and WWE Logic *should* have happened to them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry if posted:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if posted:


Way to bury the shield WWE, just wow. It was actually a handicap match, 3 vs 1 and the undertaker still won?.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

"PAUL WHAT ARE YOU BOOKING REIGNS HAS THE ROAR AND MUSCLES"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Way to bury the shield WWE, just wow. It was actually a handicap match, 3 vs 1 and the undertaker still won?.


even helen keller could tell it was a singles match


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If losing to Taker in the main event is being buried, then other wrestlers should be so lucky. Seriously...


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh come on, I bet even Ambrose doesn't mind losing to Taker.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Dexter Morgan said:


> If losing to Taker in the main event is being buried, then other wrestlers should be so lucky. Seriously...


-Dean Ambrose should be lucky to even face UT.

-Losing your first match isn't getting buried.

-BTW,I thought losing to HHH/Cena is getting buried.I didn't know that rule applied to UT/Rock/Austin


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Just saw SD... It was actually better to see that fan footage of the match. Somethings were cut, like Dean losing his shit before the match ended. Though I loved Ambrose telling the crowd he didn't tap out as they were chanting it. Hope it sticks on.

Also lol at that fan grabbing Ambrose and seeing him get all sassy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Him losing to 'Taker won't even be remembered, what happened after the match will. Props to 'Taker for taking a few bumps too


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The tempers and gross misuse of the word "burying" have subsided, but I'm still gonna post this video, just cause it shows how little Ambrose himself actually cares about tonight's results:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL I can't believe how stupid some people are. I bet this is, at this time, Ambrose's favorite moment in his career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Did someone really say Ambrose is being BERRIED by this? Christ...

Fucking awesome though. (Y)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose/Taker, soooooooooooo beautiful. :bateman 



Cookie Monster said:


> Sorry if posted:


Thanks a lot Dude!!!! (Y)


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seen the Taker/Ambrose Match. It was too short for me, but still a *** one.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I've only read the non spoiler match listing so far for Smackdown. Ambrose vs Taker, Henry vs Sheamus, Del Rio vs Swagger, Orton vs Big Show, and Barrett vs Regal all on one show? :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I've only read the non spoiler match listing so far for Smackdown. Ambrose vs Taker, Henry vs Sheamus, Del Rio vs Swagger, Orton vs Big Show, and Barrett vs Regal all on one show? :mark:


Yeah, it was a great show. It felt like Smackdown from 2005 and 2006. :mark:

Swagger/Del Rio in a NoDQ was perhaps the match of the night.

:swagger


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

Smackdown 4/26/2013 had:

No DQ - Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger
Layla vs Aksana
Fandango vs Justin Gabriel
Sheamus vs Big Show
Wade Barrett vs William Regal
Randy Orton vs Mark Henry
The Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose

I reviewed the show here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-4262013.html

Overall thoughts: This was a stacked show that was pretty good. The main was good and mostly everything was but nothing was really great. I liked the closing angle on the show and I did enjoy Fandango. This is definitely worth a look.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

those cheers for layla were edited in


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Just watched main event there. Match was very short.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> Yeah, it was a great show. It felt like Smackdown from 2005 and 2006. :mark:
> 
> Swagger/Del Rio in a NoDQ was perhaps the match of the night.
> 
> :swagger


:cheer:cheer:cheer

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great show IMO. Sheamus - Big Show, ADL vs Swagger and the main event match were all solid. Although I felt the Swagger - Del Rio match from last week was slightly better but that's not a bad thing. Good use of weapons in this No DQ match because they used ladders, chairs and kendo sticks. The aftermath of the Ambrose and Taker match was awesome. DAT SPEAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose's crazy is starting to get unleashed like I hoped it would. They messed with Taker because Ambrose was bored and after the match he's in total denial. The denial part was either an ad lib or part of WWE's plan for him and that's going to be far more important for the group than Ambrose tapping.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fandango looked like a star, wow.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Has Smackdown already aired?!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Props to Taker for taking possibly the most brutal triple powerbomb through the table I have ever seen.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Checking in for Smackdown :mark: It was hard trying to stay completely unspoiled for most of the matches.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



YamchaRocks said:


> Ambrose vs Taker :mark: oh shit


Why the fuck do you dumb asses still keep repeating this? It's a fucking match. Just go watch it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Decent episode this week, enjoyed the Taker/Ambrose and Swagger/Del Rio matches.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

JBL keeps on owning Cole on commentary :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

jesus christ. why wasn't their WM 29 match this good?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

>Chair to the skull? 
>Oh no, much to dangerous and imitable 

>Ladder to the skull? 
>Knock yourselves out


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck. that's a Smackdown MOTY candidate imo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuck, those 2 went in. 2 tough motherfuckers right there. (Y)


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like their last match, weapons matches don't do much for me, too trashy I guess.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I like their last match, weapons matches don't do much for me, too trashy I guess.


Their last match was more wrestling based all the way. This was just to switch it up for the people who complain that they have matches together too much.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

the smackdown photos this week are gonna be good :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So basically The Bellas have their own reality show on E! with special appearances by Natalya and Cameron... I'll pass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically The Bellas have their own reality show on E! with special appearances by Natalya and Cameron... I'll pass


I think it will incorporate all the divas in a way, and they did mention some new divas will be on the show as well.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

^^^ Well given that the clips were 90% Bella twins, one would assume that the emphasis is heavily on them with guest appearances from other divas.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> ^^^ Well given that the clips were 90% Bella twins, one would assume that the emphasis is heavily on them with guest appearances from other divas.


LOL true.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Michael Cole and JBL said they don't know what Fandango's dancers name is. Gee I don't know but she really looks like the girl from NXT.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

It's Summer Rae.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Michael Cole and JBL said they don't know what Fandango's dancers name is. Gee I don't know but she really looks like the girl from NXT.


what are you talking about? JBL said her name was Mrs. Fandango. Duh. :statham it's Mrs. Summer Rae Fandango


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So basically The Bellas have their own reality show on E! with special appearances by Natalya and Cameron... I'll pass


This show has potential, if and only if they display the Divas in all of their ratchet glory. 

It has to be Love and Hip Hop, Mob Wives and Basketball Wives all rolled into one, with a touch of Atlanta Housewives class on the side.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> what are you talking about? JBL said her name was Mrs. Fandango. Duh. :statham it's Mrs. Summer Rae Fandango


I guess your right, my bad.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big Show and Sheamus next? Then why in the world did they show The Shield promo so early then? I will never understand this company.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this Taker/Ambroise match goes down.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Do we know how long the taker and ambrose match goes? I hope 20 minutes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they actually had Sheamus do a job


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:henry1 That's what I do!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sheamus and Del Rio getting pinned clean in the same night? Not to mention Barrett winning a non-title match? Vince must be on something (good) tonight.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

:cheer Sheamus :cheer

Even though you got knocked out and your character still sucks, I continue support you. :lmao :lol :lmao


:angel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they piping in barrett boos?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That was a clever promo by Barrett. Match off to a good start, too.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. That's it?

That's it?

That's all?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

These dicks just teased us with an actual Regal match :no:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... even though Barrett won, it pisses me off these two didn't get a proper match in front of this crowd. Just another example to add to the long list of things Vince has done to tease the fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh shit, it's my ni**a Randy Orton.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Simply being in the ring with the Undertaker in an in ring segment gives you a rub. And I'm talking about this from a mark's perspective. 
As a mark I would know taker doesn't interact with anyone, unless they were unique. Kayfabe wise this is true for most of taker's career since 2009-today. 
I bet Taker hand picked Ambrose. Wait and we'll hear about this someday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the taker vs ambrose a squash match? UGH


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton's not pissed that Sheamus just cost him that match? His character sure has changed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ArabGuy said:


> Simply being in the ring with the Undertaker in an in ring segment gives you a rub. And I'm talking about this from a mark's perspective.
> As a mark I would know taker doesn't interact with anyone, unless they were unique. Kayfabe wise this is true for most of taker's career since 2009-today.
> I bet Taker hand picked Ambrose. Wait and we'll hear about this someday.


It's a nice rub, but it doesn't mean you're secure. But Dean is a top notch talent, so he'll do fine.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Orton's not pissed that Sheamus just cost him that match? His character sure has changed.




I'm totally lost on Orton ATM.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Orton's not pissed that Sheamus just cost him that match? His character sure has changed.


Yep...he just turned his back and didn't do shit. But it was obvious he wasn't the same character when he started playing peace maker between Sheamus and Big Show. The "Viper" character was supposed to slap both of them around if they got out of check. He's soft. AJ has more balls than him these days.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Here we go boys. Haven't been this excited for a Smackdown match since 2006.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't care if he takes half an hour to get to the ring, I love Undetaker's entrance! :mark: :mark:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright..here we go


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Orton's not pissed that Sheamus just cost him that match? His character sure has changed.


Both Sheamus and Orton are pathetic right now with all of their passiveness. Neither one of them has any edge and it is really sad to watch as a fan of both wrestlers. Their characters need tweaking badly.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Two great entrances. 10 minutes to wrestle.

If there is a commercial break, my wrath will be great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope Ambrose at least gets some offense in


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow. What a show. Best Smackdown in a long time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that is such crap
Ambrose dominates the match and the taker wins with one move
they should have had it a DQ finish and not a tap out

that is a cheap way to get the shield the first loss


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Lillian Garcia stays in mortal danger, doesn't she?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Like Undertakers attire with the urn that say "R.I.P PB". Is actually pretty cool.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:mark: HOLY CRAP


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

sigh this is how Taker gets written out?

Where are Sheamus and Orton?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ouch! That powerbomb actually looked painful.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Decent exhibition...they got their heat back. Big time. But what does this lead to? Does Taker get payback at Extreme Rules? Interesting.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Decent match. Hopefully we get another one down the roud but longer and on PPV. Gotta give it to Taker taking a bump like that at his age.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> sigh this is how Taker gets written out?
> 
> Where are Sheamus and Orton?


In the back depressed. 

Depression hurts, you know.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is such crap
> Ambrose dominates the match and the taker wins with one move
> they should have had it a DQ finish and not a tap out
> 
> that is a cheap way to get the shield the first loss


The Shield didn't lose, Dean Ambrose did. It was an individual match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That was so good. I need a cigarette good.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Decent exhibition...they got their heat back. Big time. But what does this lead to? Does Taker get payback at Extreme Rules? Interesting.


Ambrose gets payback for tapping out in his debut match in 1-2 years.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield didn't lose, Dean Ambrose did. It was an individual match.


Yeah as a team they are still undefeated, that's what counts.

Ambrose fans shouldn't be upset with this. He got to wrestle the freaking Undertaker, that's what counts. Its better to wrestle Taker and lose than wrestle someone like Justin Gabriel and win like Fandango is doing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The undertaker didn't call for Lillian Garcia to get out of the way?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. I was hoping for a DQ finish there. Don't like that Ambrose lost clean to a part timer. At least have it be a DQ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> The Shield didn't lose, Dean Ambrose did. It was an individual match.


A member still lost and its a loss. They should have had it be a DQ, having him tap out was stupid esp on free TV, their first real non DQ loss should have been at a PPV


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> that is such crap
> Ambrose dominates the match and the taker wins with one move
> they should have had it a DQ finish and not a tap out
> 
> that is a cheap way to get the shield the first loss


I disagree. It makes a lot of sense. It's like when Lesnar lost his first UFC match. He dominated the match, but his lack of experience cost him and his rival made him tap out. Nobody in the roster has more experince than Taker. It's no surprise he won the match this way. I liked it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Yeah as a team they are still undefeated, that's what counts.
> 
> Ambrose fans shouldn't be upset with this. He got to wrestle the freaking Undertaker, that's what counts. Its better to wrestle Taker and lose than wrestle someone like Justin Gabriel and win like Fandango is doing.


Exactly. If your first WWE match is with the current king of the WWE pyramid, a loss is not that devastating.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Damn. I was hoping for a DQ finish there. Don't like that Ambrose lost clean to a part timer. At least have it be a DQ.


Even though he isn't a full time superstar, losing to Undertaker doesn't tarnish Ambrose's reputation at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap to whoever booked this SD.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. If your first WWE match is with the current king of the WWE pyramid, a loss is not that devastating.


Agreed. Taker barely ever wrestles and it was his first time wrestling on TV in years and he wrestled Ambrose. Being in that match was a massive victory for Ambrose in it of itself.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Ignore this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Even though he isn't a full time superstar, losing to Undertaker doesn't tarnish Ambrose's reputation at all.


Maybe not but losing clean in his first singles match wasn't necessary, either. Especially with the rest of the Shield at ringside.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great Smackdown. Best one in a long time.

Taker/Ambrose was a huge rub to Ambrose, who dominated 75% of the match. Losing to Taker, especially the way he did and the urgency Taker had to finish Ambrose with Hells Gates was a great way to finish it. Ambrose losing doesn't mean The Shield lost... it means Ambrose lost, and who better for a Shield member to lose their first match to than The Undertaker? No one. Match itself was good. And tbh, in a way it was better than DQ loss for the simple reason it shows some vulnerability in The Shield, which is something every great villain or villain group should have. It's not like Taker beat them all three-on-one. That would've been stupid.

Sheamus/Show and Swagger/Del Rio were good matches as well. Nice to see a different result than the usual in Sheamus and Del Rio matches, but even not counting that they were good.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Maybe not but losing clean in his first singles match wasn't necessary, either. Especially with the rest of the Shield at ringside.


Ya I guess eh. Sorta sells the Shield short as a unit that they could interfere. On the plus side, it wasn't typical domination, Tombstone 1.2.3, Taker caught him in a submission.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Having Ambrose against Taker is a huge step for his career. Especially the way it was booked. I can't wait to see the 3 guys in action in more singles matches.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't watch smackdown yet but as far as Ambrose losing to Taker clean, I see that as a good rub for The shield. The last time Taker worked a Raw/Smackdown after Mania was 2010 so for Taker to work a mini fued with The Shield into ER is a good sign that WWE is high on them


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Man Swagger and Del Rio has great chemistry in the ring. They keep putting on great matches together. Add their chemistry with Dolph's selling and ability, and that can be a top 10 candidate for match of the year.

That knockout by the Big Show on Sheamus looked really good, I'm actually enjoying Sheamus/Mark Henry at the moment. It's not the same old one on one matches for 1 month straight. They build it up slowly and there's also different elements to go by with Big Show and Randy Orton involved.

The main even was very good, nice to see Taker back on his show. The ending was perfect. WWE did the right thing with having Undertaker winning. It's way to early to give Ambrose that kind of a rub. Who's to say he will be in the company 2 years from now? I'm sure if Taker is still wrestling and WWE trusts Rollings, Ambrose, Reigns or somebody else, Taker will put them over clean. Like I said, the ending was perfect, good way to keep the Shield strong. I hope the 6-man Tag match will happen again at Extreme Rules. And if they want the Shield to go over, they should pin Kane or Taker. That will really put them over.*


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> A member still lost and its a loss. They should have had it be a DQ, having him tap out was stupid esp on free TV, their first real non DQ loss should have been at a PPV


While I take my fair share of knocks on WWE's booking, the Shield is a UNIT and they're getting pushed as one, not as individuals. Ambrose shouldn't have beaten Undertaker cleanly, and a DQ and beatdown would be more of the same that's taken place for months. Ambrose came off strong, the Shield is wrestling matches regularly now, and the individuals are showing vulnerability, which heels NEED, or else it would be the HHH 02-03 reign of doom again.

Okay episode, as Swagger/Del Rio and Undertaker/Ambrose were the only good matches. Sheamus/Show was boring and Orton/Henry wasn't much better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Even though Ambrose lost, the sheild were still the ones standing tall while Taker was lying in a heap.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

It wouldn't make sense for The Undertaker to lose one on one anyways. The booking was fine.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> It wouldn't make sense for The Undertaker to lose one on one anyways. The booking was fine.


No one is saying the taker should have lost one on one, I was just saying he should have won by DQ instead of having Ambrose tap in his first singles match. The moment ambrose was in the hells get the shield should have rushed the ring, it would have made more sense than them just watching Ambrose tap out then attacking the taker.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> , I was just saying he should have won by DQ instead of having Ambrose tap in his first singles match. .


Ambrose had his first match against UT.That is great.It doesn't matter if he tapped out or got pinned.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought booking was fine. I was more impressed with the fact that old man Undertaker took a bararcade bump and a table bump. Damn.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Best Smackdown in quite some time. Enjoyed most of the matches, especially Swagger/ADR and Taker/Ambrose. Taker/Ambrose was booked perfectly, fun match and the aftermath beatdown by Shield was great stuff. Looked brutal as hell.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is saying the taker should have lost one on one, I was just saying he should have won by DQ instead of having Ambrose tap in his first singles match. The moment ambrose was in the hells get the shield should have rushed the ring, it would have made more sense than them just watching Ambrose tap out then attacking the taker.


Stop it. Ambrose was involved in Undertaker's first one on one match on Smackdown in years. And then Undertaker took two huge bumps for the Shield. Be glad, damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The "rub" would have been much better if it was a DQ.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

people still bitching ambrose losing to taker. ok

good sd with great adr/swagger match. of course people will hate them because they're not their favourites and only want ziggler, who's ok at best in ring.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The "rub" would have been much better if it was a DQ.


I thought it would be before seeing the result (with Seth/Roman interfering), but I'm glad it wasn't because 1) it'd have been boring/predictable and 2) Ambrose tapping can lead to something. Gotta see the bigger picture here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Itami said:


> I thought it would be before seeing the result (with Seth/Roman interfering), but I'm glad it wasn't because 1) it'd have been boring/predictable and 2) Ambrose tapping can lead to something. Gotta see the bigger picture here.


If it's going to lead to Ambrose/Taker at WM, then sure. Somehow, I doubt that, though. Oh well, at least they got some heat before Taker rode off into the sunset again.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I just watched SD, I enjoyed ADR vs Swags and I liked Ambrose vs Taker. Yeah Ambrose lost but I don't really mind in that! the whole end bit with the table was really awesome.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> Ambrose was involved in Undertaker's first one on one match on Smackdown in years. .


This



ShowStopper '97 said:


> If it's going to lead to Ambrose/Taker at WM, then sure. .


Ambrose facing Taker at WM?You can't be serious




Itami said:


> Gotta see the bigger picture here.


There was no bigger picture.It was a standard match between Undertaker vs a newcomer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you bother to read what I wrote right after that?



> If it's going to lead to Ambrose/Taker at WM, then sure. Somehow, I doubt that, though.


Wow. Read the full sentence, at least. Obviously that match is not happening at WM.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhh....why not? That's a year away, and Ambrose is already getting a big push as part of the Shield, with many major people in WWE expecting him to be a huge star. Why wouldn't he be on the cards to face Undertaker a year from now at WM?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Uhhhh....why not? That's a year away, and Ambrose is already getting a big push as part of the Shield, with many major people in WWE expecting him to be a huge star. Why wouldn't he be on the cards to face Undertaker a year from now at WM?


Because some people are close-minded. I'd say the only wrestlers he can see being in the mainevent of WM is the ones in his signature. 

Who the fuck knows what happens, really.


The bigger picture isn't just Taker vs Ambrose to me, but also character development with Ambrose and The Shield.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I enjoyed Ambrose vs Taker a lot. Even though it was short, it was still great seeing Ambrose rubbing elbows with The Undertaker. The post-match attack the Shield gave on Taker was great and it gives them yet another rub which is wonderful. 

I missed the Swagger/Del Rio NO DQ match. I've heard great things about it so I'll have to check that match out.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Swagger vs ADR was a nice back-and-forth no-DQ match.

Ambrose vs Taker was also very exciting to watch. It's fun to watch Ambrose's mannerisms and reactions. 

Everything else was kind of average or too short to care.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fuck, The Shield looked so fucking strong with that post-match attack alone. The fucking Undertaker! Ambrose showed so much character development within 10 minutes of being in the ring with The Undertaker and the aftermath, the way he looked legit unhinged that he lost, hitting 'Taker with the chair, his mannerisms, screaming that Taker didn't beat him. Goddamn, The Undertaker made 'em look like a ten million dollars in ten minutes.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Why do people keep insisting on feeding the overly used word that is troll.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Losing to a part timer, in a handicap 3vs1 match, thats being buried my friends.

And you know what? it doesnt matter if he lost to the phenom, or even Zack ryder, you still look weak...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Without The Shield and Undertaker's match, this would have been a awful boring Smackdown, why another goddamn match Big Slow and Sheamus?


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Numbus, you are not serious are you? Was Punk buried at mania this year? Taker isnt like other part-time talents, in that losing to him is not horribly annoying or detrimental to the booking. Taker provides a rub just from being in a match with him, he's the one talent who we seem to like on our own, and that the E pushes down our throats. THat post match beat down was truly great, ugh I do not understand people like you or Lannister


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Losing to a part timer, in a handicap 3vs1 match, thats being buried my friends.
> 
> And you know what? it doesnt matter if he lost to the phenom, or even Zack ryder, you still look weak...


<3 Kisses


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you guys take Nimbus serious? Come on, he's a obvious troll. Just look at his signature.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

First of all Im not a troll. I just have a different opinion than the majority, and then people think its okay to flame me for that. Then, they label me as a troll.
Secondly, im a huge ambrose mark thats why i care about him beign buried. Seriously did he do something backstage to piss someone off or what? I mean, nothing against the undertaker but should ambrose have really tapped to him in SD?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> First of all Im not a troll. I just have a different opinion than the majority, and then people think its okay to flame me for that. Then, they label me as a troll.
> Secondly, im a huge ambrose mark thats why i care about him beign buried. *Seriously did he do something backstage to piss someone off or what?* I mean, nothing against the undertaker but should ambrose have really tapped to him in SD?


:lol


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Loved the Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio match. Nice to see Swagger get a clean win. Well clean as hardcore matches go anyway.


----------



## Vade Ancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

Am I the only one who can't find this Teddy/Booker/others segment anywhere?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Probably the match of the night in my opinion.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

People are bitching about Ambrose still? Good god. Sure it's perhaps not the most ideal situation for Ambrose; because a DQ screwy finish may have been better. But it's the fucking Undertaker, no shame in losing clean to him at all. Plus The Shield looked strong in the end and that's what mattered more than anything in this situation.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Best Smackdown in a long long time.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> First of all Im not a troll. I just have a different opinion than the majority, and then people think its okay to flame me for that. Then, they label me as a troll.
> Secondly, im a huge ambrose mark thats why i care about him beign buried. Seriously did he do something backstage to piss someone off or what? I mean, nothing against the undertaker but should ambrose have really tapped to him in SD?


Triple H tapped out to the same fucking move. If its ok for HHH to lose to that move, then there is nothing bad about Ambrose losing to it as well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone who thinks Ambrose was buried stop watching wrestling :kenny. Seriously some people. He faced the motherfucking undertaker in his first match! 

LEARN WHAT THE WORD FUCKING BURIAL MEANS BEFORE POSTING IT EVERY TIME SOMEONE YOU LIKE LOSES!!

Seriously most annoying thing on this site is the overuse of the word burial


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

U know, I somehow understand why some people think that Ambrose should have not tapped out. I think that Ambrose should have been the Psycho who "likes pain" and never taps out. U know like Mankind. But whatever.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lol, "burying"


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Shield has never been about strength as individuals. So does it really matter if they lose the occasional 1 on 1 match.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally got to see SD after being away all weekend. I wish the Taker/Ambrose match was a little longer and Ive been reading this thread leading upto the match with my opinion of who cares if he tapped its the goddamn undertaker. But when I watched the match I do think athe Shield not saving thier guy before he tapped was a little uncharacteristic. However then again Taker slapped Hells Gate on so fast that I guess its cool. 

I also wish Barrett/Regal was a bit longer. WWE obviously thought that the only way to get Wade booed was to put him against Regal. It still didn't stop them though. And even though it was inly a few lines, Barrett made every word count. He was godly on the mic. Just amazib how they don't give him more mic time. Barrett is a major player and deserves a push big time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> lol, "burying"


IF you watched that long interview, I would say you missed about 5 LIKES in those quotes.
That was a great interview but I did notice how every other sentence he said LIKE.

Ambrose is still God though


----------

